# pichiruchi (Argentina)



## mirk

Ayer leí la palabrita en el volúmen 3 de Mafalda, y me quedé con cara de signo de interrogación.  Por la tira cómica, puedo deducir que significa tonto, distraído, desobligado o fodongo (¿conocen esta palabrita?), ¡pero prefiero que me lo aclaren los conocedores!.

Gracias


----------



## Domtom

-
En Perú significa "persona insignificante", pero es *pichirruchi*. En Bolivia y Chile significa lo mismo, pero es *pichiruche*


----------



## mirk

Caray, pues Quino lo escribe como lo escribí, con una sola "r".


----------



## Domtom

-
Navegando he visto que alguien dice que es un personaje de Mafalda.


----------



## mirk

No, eso no es cierto.  Mira que conozco bien la serie, no existe ningún personaje con ese nombre, es una palabra que usó Quino.

Tal vez se la inventó.


----------



## Kangy

Yo creo que cuando se trata de historietas y chistes, muchas veces se inventan palabras que no significan nada en sí, pero que suenan gracioso y consiguen dar el efecto deseado.

No creo que tenga que ver, pero esa palabra me hizo acordar de *pirucho*, que significa "loco".
_-Ese tipo está medio pirucho._


----------



## Rayines

Kangy said:


> Yo creo que cuando se trata de historietas y chistes, muchas veces se inventan palabras que no significan nada en sí, pero que suenan gracioso y consiguen dar el efecto deseado.
> 
> No creo que tenga que ver, pero esa palabra me hizo acordar de *pirucho*, que significa "loco".
> _-Ese tipo está medio pirucho._


Querida Kangy: Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con la primera parte. Con respecto a "pirucho" creo que es una palabra mucho más moderna en nuestra jerga (te diría que la empecé a escuchar hace unos 20 años ). Lo de pichiruchi tal vez se relacione más con "pichi". ¿Viste que a veces se dice "es un pichi", con el significado de "no vale nada"?, pero son sólo suposiciones .


----------



## gdiaz

A mayor abundamiento, esta palabreja proviene del mapudungún (lengua mapuche) y significa, en sentido figurado, persona insignificante (pichi=pequeño; che=hombre). Es lo que se cuenta por acá.


----------



## Aviador

gdiaz said:


> A mayor abundamiento, esta palabreja proviene del mapudungún (lengua mapuche) y significa, en sentido figurado, persona insignificante (pichi=pequeño; che=hombre). Es lo que se cuenta por acá.



Claro que sí, gdiaz.

Recuerdo que hace muchos años en la televisión de Chile había un programa infantil argentino conducido por una chica, muy bonita por lo demás, cuyo apellido, no se si el verdadero o el del personaje que interpretaba, era Pichimahuida que en mapudungún significa _cerro pequeño. _No recuerdo su nombre de pila. ¿Algún amigo argentino me ayuda?

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Aviador said:


> Claro que sí, gdiaz.
> 
> Recuerdo que hace muchos años en la televisión de Chile había un programa infantil argentino conducido por una chica, muy bonita por lo demás, cuyo apellido, no se si el verdadero o el del personaje que interpretaba, era Pichimahuida que en mapudungún significa _cerro pequeño. _No recuerdo su nombre de pila. ¿Algún amigo argentino me ayuda?
> 
> Saludos


JACINTA .


----------



## ieracub

Hola:

Y para mayor abundamiento, pueden ver http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=418031

Saludos.


----------



## Horazio

Nunca la habia oido...igual es seguramente una de esas palabras indias q se metieron en el español sudaca como "chimichurri".


----------



## Aviador

Rayines said:


> JACINTA .



Gracias, Rayines.

Por cierto, hay un personaje muy famoso en la historia del poblamiento del sur de Chile en el siglo diecinueve llamado Pichi Juan (como deducirán, significa Pequeño Juan). Fue un explorador de origen mapuche que trabajó para el gobierno como guía de los inmigrantes alemanes en la zona del lago Llanquihue, 1000 kilómetros al sur de Santiago.
No estoy seguro de que el término _pichiruchi_ o _picheruche_ tenga su origen en la palabra _pichi_ del mapudungún ya que, según domtom también existe en Bolivia y Perú, aunque ya se han visto expresiones que han viajado muy lejos.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

¡Buenísimo!, gracias por los aportes de allende la Cordillera. Verdaderamente, yo no hubiera conocido la palabra si no la traen a la memoria por este recuerdo de Mafalda (y también había leído el hilo del que habla ieracub). Pero sinceramente, en Argentina creo que no se usa "pichiruchi", sino, más bien, simplemente "pichi" (y tampoco sé su grado de modernidad ).


----------



## Aviador

Horazio said:


> Nunca la habia oido...igual es seguramente una de esas palabras indias q se metieron en el español sudaca como "chimichurri".



Horazio,

me parece que tu intervención en este foro no ha sido nada de afortunada. Personalmente, yo me sentí ofendido por eso de "español sudaca". No creo que corresponda, al menos en este foro, usar tales expresiones. Lo tomo como un intento de tu parte de ser gracioso, pero creo que no lo conseguiste. Además, eso de "expresiones indias"...

Saludos


----------



## ieracub

pishiHola, Aviador:





Aviador said:


> No estoy seguro de que el término pichiruchi o picheruche tenga su origen en la palabra pichi del mapudungún ya que, según domtom también existe en Bolivia y Perú, aunque ya se han visto expresiones que han viajado muy lejos.


 En el hilo que puse, Erasmo Galeano, peruano (vayan tambien mis condolencias al pueblo peruano),  nos cuenta que en el quechua "pishi" tiene el mismo significado. Podría ser casualidad o intercambio linguístico de pueblos fronterizos.

Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

"Expresiones indias en el español "sudaca"?....

Igual, creo que palabras de origen indio en el castellano de Argentina, Chile, Bolivia, Perú, Uruguay, Paraguay, etc, haya montones, y es mucha riqueza 

Saludos


----------



## Aviador

ieracub said:


> pishiHola, Aviador: En el hilo que puse, Erasmo Galeano, peruano (vayan tambien mis condolencias al pueblo peruano),  nos cuenta que en el quechua "pishi" tiene el mismo significado. Podría ser casualidad o intercambio linguístico de pueblos fronterizos.



ieracub,

muy interesante. El hecho de que la palabra pichiruchi/picheruche tenga su origen en Argentina, hace más factible que venga del mapudungún _pichi_, creo.

A propósito, me parece que en Argentina también existe la palabra _pichicho_ con el significado de _perro_ o _mascota_. ¿Tendrá esta expresión el mismo origen?

Saludos


----------



## L4ut4r0

*sudaca**.*
 (Der. irreg. de _sudamericano_ y _-aco_2).
* 1.     * adj. despect. coloq._ Esp._ *suramericano.* Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.

Por si alguien no sabía, la palabra _sudaca_ es despectiva y por lo tanto no debería usarse en este foro. La RAE la define mal, ya que hasta los mexicanos son sudacas. Me encantaba cuando se ponían todos a llorar xD y el Chavo metido en el barril xDDDD.
Es la única serie de habla sudaca que vería (con perdón de los latinoamericanos del foro, pero no aguanto el acento latino msi)

Es el típico sudaca, debe de ser mejicano o peruano, o algo así, de alguna de las viejas colonias. ¿Qué coños hará en España?

Chavez, Fidel y Morales son la alianza sudaca del mal.

Soy Puertorriqueño y he vivido diez años de mi vida en Barcelona (España), me encontré con situaciones de rechazo por ser Puertorriqueño o como ellos llaman "Sudaca"
​


----------



## mirk

Muy interesante la aportación de quienes lo han hecho con el propósito de compartir algo positivo.  El resto, bien les haría darse una vuelta en el parque, tomar aire y regresar despejaditos a compartir cosas que valgan la pena.

Gracias a quienes me han enseñado acerca del mapudungún (¿lo escribí bien?) y de pichi.

¿Será que de ahí degeneró a "pinche" como despectivo?  Me suena lógico... un pinche plato de avena = un pichi plato de avena (no me gusta la avena, como pueden ver )

La palabra pichicho me recordó al premio "Pichichi" del fútbol.  Seguro no tiene relación alguna, pero suena parecida.

Saludos y ¡que viva Sudamérica!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No creo que pinche venga de pichi, Mirk, porque esa acepción de pinche es (eso creo) exclusiva de México.


----------



## xeneize

> A propósito, me parece que en Argentina también existe la palabra _pichicho_ con el significado de _perro_ o _mascota_. ¿Tendrá esta expresión el mismo origen?


 
Es cierto, yo conozco tanto esa como también _picho_.
Y ya que se suele aplicar a perros chicos, puede tener el mismo origen.
En cambio, no creo lo tenga pinche, palabra que, con otras acepciones, se encuentra también en España.
Ah, el _*Pichichi*_ español es un nombre propio, el apellido de un ex-jugador fallecido hace tiempo y gran goleador


----------



## HUMBERT0

mirk said:


> Ayer leí la palabrita en el volúmen 3 de Mafalda, y me quedé con cara de signo de interrogación.  Por la tira cómica, puedo deducir que significa tonto, distraído, desobligado o fodongo (¿conocen esta palabrita?), ¡pero prefiero que me lo aclaren los conocedores!.
> 
> Gracias


No la conozco, la más cercana es "pichurrienta", para decir pequeño, insignificante, feo.


----------



## Argótide

HUMBERT0 said:


> No la conozco, la más cercana es "pichurrienta", para decir pequeño, insignificante, feo.


 
¿Qué no es "piNchurriento"?


----------



## HUMBERT0

Argótide said:


> ¿Qué no es "piNchurriento"?


No creo haberlo oído como pinchurriento. Para mi es pichurriento, pero pudiera haber estado errado todos estos años.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también es pinchurrienta.


----------



## Argótide

Anduve viendo lo de pinchurriento vs. pichurriento en Internet y salen ambas, pero con la "n" adicional sale más veces, así que digamos que son bastante comunes las dos.


----------



## totor

Un pequeñísimo aporte, ya que mis compañeros foreros se han extendido sabiamente sobre el tema.

A mi juicio, la palabra *pichiruchi* es un invento simpático de Quino, ya que, fuera de sus tiras, jamás se la he oído decir a nadie.

*Pichi* sí es muy común. Probablemente le haya agregado la terminación para hacerla más graciosa.


----------



## gdiaz

Horazio said:


> Nunca la habia oido...igual es seguramente una de esas palabras indias q se metieron en el español sudaca como "chimichurri".


 
No se te ha ocurrido pensar que fue el español vulgar de los soldados invasores el que se metió en nuestras lenguas aborígenes?


----------



## gdiaz

L4ut4r0 said:


> Soy Puertorriqueño y he vivido diez años de mi vida en Barcelona (España), me encontré con situaciones de rechazo por ser Puertorriqueño o como ellos llaman "Sudaca"


 

Ya que lo mencionas, la mitad de los turistas chilenos que han viajado a la civilizada España en el último tiempo han sido deportados como si se tratara de delincuentes... Gracias a Dios por ser sudaca.


----------



## Antpax

xeneize said:


> Es cierto, yo conozco tanto esa como también _picho_.
> Y ya que se suele aplicar a perros chicos, puede tener el mismo origen.
> En cambio, no creo lo tenga pinche, palabra que, con otras acepciones, se encuentra también en España.
> Ah, el _*Pichichi*_ español es un nombre propio, el apellido de un ex-jugador fallecido hace tiempo y gran goleador


 
Hola:

Me temo que la única aportación que puedo hacer en este hilo es sobre lo de Pichichi. Que realmente era un apodo así que quien sabe, a lo mejor era por eso.

Por aquí el pichi (aparte de ser el chulo que castiga) es una prenda de ropa para las niñas.

Sólo termino con que, por favor, no nos metáis a todos en el mismo saco por las declaraciones de alguien, producto de la ignorancia (o eso espero).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## xeneize

Hola Totor,

pero si _pichiruche_ o _pichirruchi_ existe en Chile o Perú y Bolivia, y con ese significado (el de _pichi_), seguro que el autor conocía la palabra, aunque no se diga en Argentina, sería una coincidencia increíble de no ser así 

Ah, no sabía que _Pichichi_ fuera un apellido, creía que era el mismo nombre de aquel jugador.


----------



## iaf

Hola a todos:

Si bien "pichiruchi" no me suena conocido, lo entendería porque lo asocio con "*pichirulo*", que es el término que usamos aquí en el norte de la Argentina para referirnos a una persona insignificante, un "perejil". Tiene un tinte un poco despectivo y otro poco cariñoso...


----------

